# 2007 Altima ECU replacement/install price



## xmogwai (Mar 31, 2015)

My car is a rebuilt title and recently has been shutting off and dying randomly. Took it in and found out whoever repaired it installed the wrong ECU. Dealership qouted me about 2000 just to fix it, parts included. They were going to order me one brand new from the factory for 800, got the right one myself for around 100. Is there anyway for me to install the new part myself or does the dealer have to do it for sure?

Anything helps, I'm just a college kid without any idea of how to fix cars. Thanks.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You can install it, but here are the potential problems. If that year/model had the key memory for the immobilizer system programmed into the ECM, the security light will stay on steady when you turn the key on and it will not start. The dealer or a locksmith with the equipment to do so would need to initialize all of your keys to the ECM. If the keys are programmed to the BCM that year/model, you might luck out. Also, these are programmable ECMs. It would be a good idea to make sure the ECM has the latest (and correct) software program for your vehicle and if not, have it updated. Unless the old ECM you had was completely wrong for your vehicle, I'm surprised the dealer didn't locate and download the correct ECM software off of ASIST and reprogram you ECM software, rather than try to sell you a new one.


----------

